# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رستگار رحمانی  دروغ یا راست؟!

## am2175

سلام بچه ها راستش چندوزی هستش که تو فکر رستگارم که چجوری موفق شده ؟ایا همه حقیقتو گفته؟
بزاید یکم حرفای تکراری بزنم میدونید رستگار بعد از چند سال دوری از درس  و توی یک شهر دورافتاده و وضعیت مالی بد  و خونواده پرجمعیت وتازه!!! از بهمن شروع کرده تونست رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و بیاره تازه چهلو خورده ای هنر هم شده خیلی عجیبه  به گفته خودش روزی 10تا 12 ساعت میخونده تازه این اخر کار نیست بلکه ترازش از نفر قبلیش خیلی زیاد تر بوده که نو کنکور کم تر چنین چیزی دیده میشه  به نظر من یه چیزی این وسط میلنگه اخه هرچقدر هم زرنگ باشی دیگه نمیشه تو 5 ماه هم تجربیو خوند هم زبان و و هم هنرو تازه رستگار که دیپلمشم ریاضی بوده  تلاششم مث بقیه بچه ها بوده  خوشحال میشم دوستان منو از این بلاتکلیفی در بیارین

----------


## artim

> سلام بچه ها راستش چندوزی هستش که تو فکر رستگارم که چجوری موفق شده ؟ایا همه حقیقتو گفته؟
> بزاید یکم حرفای تکراری بزنم میدونید رستگار بعد از چند سال دوری از درس  و توی یک شهر دورافتاده و وضعیت مالی بد  و خونواده پرجمعیت وتازه!!! از بهمن شروع کرده تونست رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و بیاره تازه چهلو خورده ای هنر هم شده خیلی عجیبه  به گفته خودش روزی 10تا 12 ساعت میخونده تازه این اخر کار نیست بلکه ترازش از نفر قبلیش خیلی زیاد تر بوده که نو کنکور کم تر چنین چیزی دیده میشه  به نظر من یه چیزی این وسط میلنگه اخه هرچقدر هم زرنگ باشی دیگه نمیشه تو 5 ماه هم تجربیو خوند هم زبان و و هم هنرو تازه رستگار که دیپلمشم ریاضی بوده  تلاششم مث بقیه بچه ها بوده  خوشحال میشم دوستان منو از این بلاتکلیفی در بیارین



در مدت 2 سال سربازیش درس خونده اینو از منابع معتبر پرسیدم و پایه اش قوی بوده

----------


## fatimaaas

سال ۸۵ رتبه ۳۰ ریاضی شده. صفر صفر نبوده که. با پایه قوی شروع کرده

----------


## am2175

ب چند سال دوری از درس ادم یادش نمیمونه که  شما الان از علوم اجتماعی چقد یادته؟

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

اولا خودتونو درگیر این چیزا نکنین بهرحال چیزیه که اتفاق افتاده..
دوما ایشون سالی که کنکور ریاضی دادن رتبه دو رقمی اوردن پس پایشون قوی بوده ینی هم ریاضی و هم فیزیک و هم شیمیش عالی بوده میمونه فقط زیست که بنظرم از بهمن که استارت زده وقت کافی واسش داشته..ناگفته نماند که ایشون زمان سربازی دروسشونو مرور میکردن..مدیر قلمچی شهرمون تو جشن نخبگان دعوت شده بود و باهاش مصاحبه کرد و فایل صوتیو واسمون پخش کرد ایشون عمومی ها +اختصاصی های رشته ریاضی رو ت دوران سربازی مرور کردن.

----------


## mohammad1397

> سلام بچه ها راستش چندوزی هستش که تو فکر رستگارم که چجوری موفق شده ؟ایا همه حقیقتو گفته؟
> بزاید یکم حرفای تکراری بزنم میدونید رستگار بعد از چند سال دوری از درس  و توی یک شهر دورافتاده و وضعیت مالی بد  و خونواده پرجمعیت وتازه!!! از بهمن شروع کرده تونست رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و بیاره تازه چهلو خورده ای هنر هم شده خیلی عجیبه  به گفته خودش روزی 10تا 12 ساعت میخونده تازه این اخر کار نیست بلکه ترازش از نفر قبلیش خیلی زیاد تر بوده که نو کنکور کم تر چنین چیزی دیده میشه  به نظر من یه چیزی این وسط میلنگه اخه هرچقدر هم زرنگ باشی دیگه نمیشه تو 5 ماه هم تجربیو خوند هم زبان و و هم هنرو تازه رستگار که دیپلمشم ریاضی بوده  تلاششم مث بقیه بچه ها بوده  خوشحال میشم دوستان منو از این بلاتکلیفی در بیارین


مطمئن باشین تو5ماه که چه عرض کنم تویک سال هم نمیشه ازسطح صفربه این رتبه رسید

----------


## DR.MAM

ینی الان با دونستن این مطلب کارتون راه میوفته؟

----------


## nacli

> ب چند سال دوری از درس ادم یادش نمیمونه که  شما الان از علوم اجتماعی چقد یادته؟


شما علوم احتماعی رو با دروسی مث ریاضی و فیزیک مقایسه میکنی آخه؟؟؟ مثلا درسی مثل ریاضی اصن چیزی ب نام فراموشی توش وجود داره؟؟؟

----------


## am2175

> در مدت 2 سال سربازیش درس خونده اینو از منابع معتبر پرسیدم و پایه اش قوی بوده


اوهوووم

----------


## nacli

> ینی الان با دونستن این مطلب کارتون راه میوفته؟


دادا شمارتو سیو کردم تلگرام نداری ک

----------


## DR.MAM

> دادا شمارتو سیو کردم تلگرام نداری ک


مگه یادت نیست که اونشب از همتون خدافظی کردم و تلگراممو پاک کردم؟!؟

----------


## am2175

بله که وجود داره  بیشتر از 08درصد بچه ها تقسیم اعداداعشاریو یادشون رفته  حرفتون منطقی نیست

----------


## DR.MAM

> بله که وجود داره  بیشتر از 08درصد بچه ها تقسیم اعداداعشاریو یادشون رفته  حرفتون منطقی نیست


ریاضی فیزیک فراموشی نداره ینی اگه چیزی هم فراموش بشه با یه نگاه خیلی کوتاه و جزئی آدم یادش میاد

----------


## mohammad1397

> شما علوم احتماعی رو با دروسی مث ریاضی و فیزیک مقایسه میکنی آخه؟؟؟ مثلا درسی مثل ریاضی اصن چیزی ب نام فراموشی توش وجود داره؟؟؟


شمابالاخره چه تصمیمی گرفتی؟دانشگاه صنعت نفت میخوای بری؟

----------


## nacli

> مگه یادت نیست که اونشب از همتون خدافظی کردم و تلگراممو پاک کردم؟!؟


گغتم شاید یه اکانت جدید ساختی

----------


## nacli

> شمابالاخره چه تصمیمی گرفتی؟دانشگاه صنعت نفت میخوای بری؟


ن دادا. یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تهران یا مکانیک علم و صنعت یا خواجه نصیر. البته اگه شیمی تهران رو قبول شدم احتمالا میخونم معدل الف شم تغییر رشته ب مکانیک یا عمران بدم

----------


## am2175

> ینی الان با دونستن این مطلب کارتون راه میوفته؟


 شما تا حالا کنجکاو نشدی؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> گغتم شاید یه اکانت جدید ساختی


نه کلا هرچی که داشتمو نداشتم از رو گوشیم پاک کردم متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه...

----------


## mohammad1397

> ن دادا. یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تهران یا مکانیک علم و صنعت یا خواجه نصیر. البته اگه شیمی تهران رو قبول شدم احتمالا میخونم معدل الف شم تغییر رشته ب مکانیک یا عمران بدم


موفق باشین وکارخوبی کردی واسه تجربی نخوندی چون هیشکی نقدبرای نسیه ول نمیکنه

----------


## nacli

> بله که وجود داره  بیشتر از 08درصد بچه ها تقسیم اعداداعشاریو یادشون رفته  حرفتون منطقی نیست


من بهتون قول میدم اون 80 درصد، همون موقع هم تقسیم اعداد اعشاری رو خوب یاد نگرفتن یا اینکه اصلا یاد نگرفته بودن

----------


## DR.MAM

> شما تا حالا کنجکاو نشدی؟


واسه آدمی که سال 85 رتبه 3 منطقه 3 و 30 کشور بشه،نه کنکجکاوی نمیکنم چون همچین چیزی تقریبا ازش بعید نیست

----------


## nacli

> نه کلا هرچی که داشتمو نداشتم از رو گوشیم پاک کردم متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه...


درست ترین کارو کردی داداش

----------


## DR.MAM

> درست ترین کارو کردی داداش


چی بگم والا...همین انجمنم از 1 مهر تقریبا دیگه سه چار روزی یبار میام اونم رب ساعت

----------


## am2175

> من بهتون قول میدم اون 80 درصد، همون موقع هم تقسیم اعداد اعشاری رو خوب یاد نگرفتن یا اینکه اصلا یاد نگرفته بودن


چی بگم  البته دوستان میگن دوران سربازی درسا رو مرور کرده

----------


## nacli

> موفق باشین وکارخوبی کردی واسه تجربی نخوندی چون هیشکی نقدبرای نسیه ول نمیکنه


قربونت دادا شما هم همینطور
راستش همین الانش هم پشیمونم ک چرا نموندم یه سال دیگه. ولی خب خودمو میزنم ب بیخیالی. من تا 2-3 ساعت مونده ب اتمام زمان انتخاب رشته هم دو دل بودم ک بمونم یا برم و راستش بیشتر از همه نگران معدل بودم چون از ترمیم خرداد استفاده کرده بودم واسه 2 تا درس و دیگه فرصث ترمیم نداشتم.

----------


## nacli

> چی بگم والا...همین انجمنم از 1 مهر تقریبا دیگه سه چار روزی یبار میام اونم رب ساعت


بی صبرانه منتظرم مرداد 96 شه و خبر قبولیتو بشنوم داوشم

----------


## am2175

خیل خوب کنجکاوی نکن ولی کنجکاوی و شک کردن تو خونمه چکار کنم

----------


## tabrizcity

*آخه برادر من اصلا دروغ میگه به من و شما چه ربطی داره بشین درستو بخون بابا*

----------


## mohammad1397

> قربونت دادا شما هم همینطور
> راستش همین الانش هم پشیمونم ک چرا نموندم یه سال دیگه. ولی خب خودمو میزنم ب بیخیالی. من تا 2-3 ساعت مونده ب اتمام زمان انتخاب رشته هم دو دل بودم ک بمونم یا برم و راستش بیشتر از همه نگران معدل بودم چون از ترمیم خرداد استفاده کرده بودم واسه 2 تا درس و دیگه فرصث ترمیم نداشتم.


نه داداش فکرش نکن دانشگاه رفتی بلافاصله یه مرکزفنی حرفه ای هم ثبت نام کن اونامهارت مرتبط بارشته ه ارو کاربردی یادمیدن یاینطوری ازخیلی ازهمین مهندساجلو میفتی یه وقت نشینی فقط تئوری بخونی

----------


## am2175

> قربونت دادا شما هم همینطور
> راستش همین الانش هم پشیمونم ک چرا نموندم یه سال دیگه. ولی خب خودمو میزنم ب بیخیالی. من تا 2-3 ساعت مونده ب اتمام زمان انتخاب رشته هم دو دل بودم ک بمونم یا برم و راستش بیشتر از همه نگران معدل بودم چون از ترمیم خرداد استفاده کرده بودم واسه 2 تا درس و دیگه فرصث ترمیم نداشتم.


بابا شما چقدر تاثیر معدلو گندش کردین ظوری امسال بخون که اصلا تاثیر برات لحاظ نشه شما که وقت داری

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط am2175


سلام بچه ها راستش چندوزی هستش که تو فکر رستگارم که چجوری موفق شده ؟ایا همه حقیقتو گفته؟
بزاید یکم حرفای تکراری بزنم میدونید رستگار بعد از چند سال دوری از درس  و توی یک شهر دورافتاده و وضعیت مالی بد  و خونواده پرجمعیت وتازه!!! از بهمن شروع کرده تونست رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و بیاره تازه چهلو خورده ای هنر هم شده خیلی عجیبه  به گفته خودش روزی 10تا 12 ساعت میخونده تازه این اخر کار نیست بلکه ترازش از نفر قبلیش خیلی زیاد تر بوده که نو کنکور کم تر چنین چیزی دیده میشه  به نظر من یه چیزی این وسط میلنگه اخه هرچقدر هم زرنگ باشی دیگه نمیشه تو 5 ماه هم تجربیو خوند هم زبان و و هم هنرو تازه رستگار که دیپلمشم ریاضی بوده  تلاششم مث بقیه بچه ها بوده  خوشحال میشم دوستان منو از این بلاتکلیفی در بیارین


به جای اینکه فکرت رو مشغول رستگار بشین درستو بخون!*

----------


## am2175

> *آخه برادر من اصلا دروغ میگه به من و شما چه ربطی داره بشین درستو بخون بابا*


 دست نداری خب برو عزیز دل

----------


## am2175

> *
> 
> به جای اینکه فکرت رو مشغول رستگار بشین درستو بخون!*


 کنجکاو شدم الانم موقع استراحتمه ترازمم بالاست

----------


## nacli

> بابا شما چقدر تاثیر معدلو گندش کردین ظوری امسال بخون که اصلا تاثیر برات لحاظ نشه شما که وقت داری


گندش نکردیم گندست ب اندازه کافی  :Yahoo (4):  اگه قطعی شه واویلاست. معدل پیش دانشگاهیم ک ب زور به 10 میرسه معدل کتبی سوم هم 18  :Yahoo (4): 
حالا ب هر حال چه خوب چه بد انتخاب رشته کردم رفت دیگه.

----------


## mohammad1397

> بابا شما چقدر تاثیر معدلو گندش کردین ظوری امسال بخون که اصلا تاثیر برات لحاظ نشه شما که وقت داری


ایشون انتخاب رشته کردن روزانه اگرنرن یک سال محروم میشن وبایدبرن سربازی

----------


## am2175

> گندش نکردیم گندست ب اندازه کافی  اگه قطعی شه واویلاست. معدل پیش دانشگاهیم ک ب زور به 10 میرسه معدل کتبی سوم هم 18 
> حالا ب هر حال چه خوب چه بد انتخاب رشته کردم رفت دیگه.


 اره ولی مطمین باش مثبته امسال  اره بابا بهتر که رفتی

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط am2175


کنجکاو شدم الانم موقع استراحتمه ترازمم بالاست


خب خداروشکر
عرض شود ایشون از قبل بنیه داشت یعنی این حاصل یه تلاش جانانی چند ساله بوده که با یه نبوغ زیاد همراه شده.*

----------


## DR.MAM

> بی صبرانه منتظرم مرداد 96 شه و خبر قبولیتو بشنوم داوشم


چشمامی عشقم

----------


## hamed_habibi

من باایشون حرف زدم ایشون گفتن ک چ کسی هست دوران سربازی وسط کلاغ پر رفتن بتونه درس بخونه؟
گفتن عاشق هرکاری باشی توش موفقی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## s-1998

یه چیزی رو در مورد رستگار رحمانی هست
طرف قبل از سربازی دو رقمی شده بود تو رشته ریاضی پس همه درساش به جز زیست رو در حد یه آدم دو رقمی فول بلد بوده
درسته که دو سه سالی از درس دور بوده ولی خوب وقتی میخونده یادش نیومده دیگه

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## banafsheh

> سلام بچه ها راستش چندوزی هستش که تو فکر رستگارم که چجوری موفق شده ؟ایا همه حقیقتو گفته؟
> بزاید یکم حرفای تکراری بزنم میدونید رستگار بعد از چند سال دوری از درس  و توی یک شهر دورافتاده و وضعیت مالی بد  و خونواده پرجمعیت وتازه!!! از بهمن شروع کرده تونست رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و بیاره تازه چهلو خورده ای هنر هم شده خیلی عجیبه  به گفته خودش روزی 10تا 12 ساعت میخونده تازه این اخر کار نیست بلکه ترازش از نفر قبلیش خیلی زیاد تر بوده که نو کنکور کم تر چنین چیزی دیده میشه  به نظر من یه چیزی این وسط میلنگه اخه هرچقدر هم زرنگ باشی دیگه نمیشه تو 5 ماه هم تجربیو خوند هم زبان و و هم هنرو تازه رستگار که دیپلمشم ریاضی بوده  تلاششم مث بقیه بچه ها بوده  خوشحال میشم دوستان منو از این بلاتکلیفی در بیارین


بابا رستگار رحمانی که مال سال 88 بود شما چطور یهو این یادت اومد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## خوبه

عزیزان من,قبل از اینکه شما به نبوغ ایشون شک کنید سازمان سنجش بهش شک کرد و ازش دوباره کنکور گرفتن .
نوابغی هستن که برای خیلی ها قابل درک نیستن.بچه ای که در۲سالگی میتونسته نوشته ها رو برعکس از پشت شیشه بخونه و آدمای زیاد دیگه ای که نابغه بودن.این لطف خداست به اونها.پس نباید به قدرت خداوند شک کرد.تازه ایشون که در مقابل خیلی ها چندان کار شاقی هم نکرده.خارق العاده ترش هم هستن.پس واسه این چیزا فکرتون رو مشغول نکنید.در حد توانتون تلاش کنید تا به نتیجه برسید.

----------


## خوبه

اینم بگم که ظاهرا توی کنکور مجددی که ازشون گرفته بود سازمان سنجش درصداش بهتر هم شده بود.اما به خودشون خیلی برخورده بود که معنی این کار چیه و چرا بهش شک کردن؟

----------


## bbehzad

رستگار رتبه صدو خورده ای منطقه سه شده بود یه کاری کرده بود دوسال محروم شد با پارتی خدمتش جای خوبی افتاد معلمای مدرسش مخصوصا زیستش رایگان میرفتن خونشون اموزش میدادن .رتبه یک امسالم میگفت 30000 تست زیست زدم یعنی سه سال حداقل خونده این رتبه های زیر ده واسه تبلیغات زیاد دروغ میگن.زود باور نباشید.علیرضا اروین و بابایی واقعا مصاحبشون درسته از اونا استفاده کنید

----------


## am2175

خب دوستانی که میگن رستگار تو سربازیش میخونده پس چرا تو هیچ مصاحبه رسمیش نگفته فقط گفته من چند سالی از درس دور بودم از بهمن شروع کردم  پس یا خودش نگفته که مثلا همه فک کنن ایشون زرنگه یا شایعه در اوردین باز

----------


## MOHMAD

من از خود برادرش که همسایمون پرسیدم میگفت به جای برادرش کنکور داده و 2 سال از کنکور محروم شده و رفته سربازی و بعد از سربازی اول تصمیم داشته که کمک پدرش بشه توی کشاورزی بعدش پدرش قبول نکرده ورفته کنکور داده .یکی از معلم دبیرستان میگفت روز کنکور مراقب رستگار بوده ودیده رستگارنزدیک 20 تامداد آورده که 2 طرفش تراشیده برای اینکه وقتش تلف نشه برای تراشیدن مداد

----------


## am2175

20 تا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## am3175

اغراق شده ...خیلی هم اغراق شده ...من نمیدونم چرا ما ایرانی ها سعی داریم همیشه یکیو الگو قرار بدیم ...خب اقای رحمانی شماکه میای مصاحبه میکنی میگی من از بهمن شروع کردم خب لااقل بگو دوران سربازیم درسامو مرور کردم ....بعدشم تو سایتا نوشتن ایشون در مرحله دوم  همه درسارو صد زدن !! که دروغه ..پس خواهشا بیخود بعضقارو زیادی بلد نکنید ...کارش کار بزرگی بوده ولی  دیگه درستم نیست اینقد رستگار رستگار کنید

----------


## Alfredo

ایشون در حال حاضر در حال تحصیل تو رشته جراحی مغز و اعصاب دانشگاه تهران در مقطع دستیاری هستند..فکر نمیکنم خیلی هاتون حتی در حد و اندازه نظر دادن در مورد این نخبه بزرگ و سرمایه کشور باشید

----------


## arisa

منم باور نمی کنم

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MOHMAD


من از خود برادرش که همسایمون پرسیدم میگفت به جای برادرش کنکور داده و 2 سال از کنکور محروم شده و رفته سربازی و بعد از سربازی اول تصمیم داشته که کمک پدرش بشه توی کشاورزی بعدش پدرش قبول نکرده ورفته کنکور داده .یکی از معلم دبیرستان میگفت روز کنکور مراقب رستگار بوده ودیده رستگارنزدیک 20 تامداد آورده که 2 طرفش تراشیده برای اینکه وقتش تلف نشه برای تراشیدن مداد


والا من یه مداد دارم کنکور پارسال و ازمونایی ک امسال دادمو باهاش راه انداختم فقط یه بار تراشیدم 

آخه 20 تا : |*

----------


## Ellaa_A

رستگار رحمانی پایه خیلی قوی داشته....و در ضمن خیلی هم باهوش بوده.....و هیچ شکی هم نیست ک با تلاش زیاد به اینجا رسیده....پس لطفا با گذاشتن این تاپیک ها وقتتونو تلف نکنید.....به جاش شما هم مثل اون تلاش کنید... :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ascetic

با تمثیل دیگران ب خودتون دلخوشی ندین .شرایط هیچ کس شبیه  ب دیگری نیست .ضمن اینکه دیگه وقت چندانی نمونده

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alfredo


ایشون در حال حاضر در حال تحصیل تو رشته جراحی مغز و اعصاب دانشگاه تهران در مقطع دستیاری هستند..فکر نمیکنم خیلی هاتون حتی در حد و اندازه نظر دادن در مورد این نخبه بزرگ و سرمایه کشور باشید


حرفتو باید با آب طلا نوشت
دمت گرم...*

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (100): دروغ و راستش با خداست

----------


## pouyasadeghi

دروغه طرف دو سال قبلش شده بود 32 ریاضی تو خدمت فقط یع زیست خونده

----------


## tear_goddess

حالا بفهمیم راست یا دروغه چ فرقی داره برامون ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## am3175

فرقی نداره ولی خب الان تا میخوان مثال بزنن میگن رستگار تو این 5 ماه خونده رتبه 1 تجربی و زبان شده بعد حالا بیا قانعشون کن که بابا ایشون یه بار کنکور ریاضی داده تو سربازیشم درسارو مرور کرده ...تاپیک حاشیه ای نزنین اعصابم بهم میریزه

----------


## am3175

> *
> 
> حرفتو باید با آب طلا نوشت
> دمت گرم...*


بر منکرش لعنت ......خواهشا مغلته نکنید ....

----------


## iran-king

رستگار همشهری منه...تو دوران سربازی انقده خونده بود که وقت زدن  ریششم نداشت...ریاضی و فیزیکم  خودش خیلی قوی بود و خیلی نیازی به خوندن نداشت

----------


## kimiagar

> ایشون در حال حاضر در حال تحصیل تو رشته جراحی مغز و اعصاب دانشگاه تهران در مقطع دستیاری هستند..فکر نمیکنم خیلی هاتون حتی در حد و اندازه نظر دادن در مورد این نخبه بزرگ و سرمایه کشور باشید


*واقعا درست میگی
طرف رفته نفر اول کنکور شده
طرحم معاف شده تازه
الان داره بهترین رشته تو بهترین دانشگاه میخونه
میان میگن 8 سال پیش دروغ گفته یا راست ||||*

----------


## Karegar

*ب امید خدا اگ دانشگاه قبول بشم حتما ی مصاحبه باهاش میکنم....

دوستانی دارم ک میتونن ترتیبشو بدن....*

----------


## Karegar

*اینم بگم...من پستا رو نخوندم ولی ب این توجه داشته باشین ک سنجش دوبار 

از رستگار آزمون گرفت و هردو باررتبه ش۱شد...

کمترکسی همچین توانایی ای رو دارهذک چند ماه بعدازکنکورهم آزمون بده و درصداش افت

نکنه...استرس اینکه تنهاییم کنکور بدی ب کنار....*

----------


## SkyWalker313

به خودم امیدوار شدم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (99):

----------

